# Troy, OH - ID: 0698d Mabel, F Senior, B/T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14193834

Miami Co AS


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

What a pretty and gentle looking lady!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

Glad I looked was going to post her.
ID: 0698d

Breed: German Shepherd 
Color: black
Additional Color: tan
Additional Color: none
Sex: female
Altered: no
Age: 14 years
Arrival Date: 07-15-09 
Where Found: New Carlisle
Date Available: 07-20-09
Miami County Animal Shelter

1110 North County Road 25A
Troy, Ohio 45373

(937) 332-6919 
Week days 8:00 a.m.-4:00 p.m.; Wednesday 8:00 a.m.-6:00 p.m.; Saturday 8:00 a.m.-Noon 

Could the age be correct???


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

14 years old!!!!







That is Chama's age. How could anyone abandon their 14 yo dog?????

Please, someone go pick this dog up and give her a retirement home. She shouldn't have to spend another day in that place. 

I cannot believe how many seniors are ending up in shelters these days.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

bump


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow14 years old!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO. This dog would be low maintenance. Food, water, and a soft bed. Just respite care at this age. The thought of her dying in the shelter...


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

No interest? She looks SO sweet!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

Bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses. 

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

Another bump for Mabel. Her picture makes it look like she is just waiting for someone to come get her and bring her home.


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14193834
ID: 0698d
<span style="color: #CC0000">Date Available: 07-20-09 </span>

What a distinquished looking lady!
Thank you, Madonna, for your kind offer. Hope someone can find a foster space for this sweet girl.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

Morning bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

Back to page one, old girl!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

Any help for her?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

Bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

Bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Troy, OH - Mabel Senior*

Listing removed-I am praying she is in a loving home tonight.


----------

